# 1st post need help with Gold Severums



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

New to the forum and thought i'd make my first post. :-?

Bought these 4 weeks ago as Gold Severums purchased 4 as i would like the chance to get a pair.

But the question is are they Gold Severum's, i know they're juveniles but they seem dark.

Any help would be appreciated?



















and 2 shots take 1 week ago


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Gold Sevs are gold/light yellow or cream colored as juvies even at very small sizes. These look like they might be pale greens or turquoise sevs to me. The one has some interesting barring on it too.


----------



## indepfunnyfarm (Dec 6, 2003)

Gold severums link.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2448
Your severums are juvies and there is no way to tell which one you have at this time.
They look like the regular severum to me with the dark bar unning down by the tail.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2449
Walter


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers now i am confused


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

is there a difference between the green and turquoise?


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmm... any gold sevs I've ever seen looked like gold sevs, regardless of how young they were. Those don't look like golds from my own personal experience, although they are nice looking fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Indeed, golds usually have their gold color at even an inch in size.

Turq's and greens used to be considered differant species becuase of the max size differance (turq's to 9", green's to 12") and of course the color. But now they are considered differant race/river/color morphs of the same species, _Heros efasciatus_.


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

bit disappointed really but they still are beautiful fish.

Thanks for the help chaps


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, it sucks if you really wanted golds, but those are some really nice looking sevs (especially the one in the second pic). I see lots of crappy sevs locally, so nice ones can be tough to track down.

I'd be interested in seeing future pics of the "odd ball" fish to see how he colors up.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

looks to me like you have yourself 4 green/turquoise sevs. I have seen alot of lightly colored green sevs labeled as golds at different stores. some are just lighter than others.

you will know a gold when you see it. very nice looking fish though.


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

next thought is do i keep 2 of these or do i go back and take them with me a very unhappy customer. I did alot of research about different species and the gold was what i came up with.

Doh!


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

unless you genuinely want golds (understandable to want what you are told you are paying for) i think you will be very happy watching the greens grow up and get all their color. im starting to notice very distinct and exaggerated blue squiggles on my males head (squiggles are leading me to assume male) and its been alot of fun to watch. either way you go, you have some cool fish. good luck.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

If you wanted golds, you probably aren't going to be happy with what you've got-- nice fish or not. I'd take 'em back and explain the situation. A good shop will make things right; a bad one won't and you'll know not to give them any more of your business.


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeh, i get what your saying, i'm ringing them in the morning tomorrow to see what options they come up with.

Hard to get rid of cos they're colouring more and more each day and they always welcome me when i walk past the tank.

Couple of pics today, sorry water mixed up just fed bloodworm.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

They look nice! :thumb:


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

Rang the shop that i bought them from and funny enough they have no gold severums for sale but in the tank mine came from are green severums!.

Had a little rant at them and decided to take them back, like Vodoo Chilli said i don't think i'll be happy with them as they're not as bright.

GUTTED!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Did they offer any explanation?


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

No explanation at all, they just said i could take them back, but.

Thinking about it would a pair of green severums and a pair of Blue acara's get along or would you just go for a pair of Blue acara's on there own, for breeding purpose?


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

It would have to be a pretty big tank to keep the two pairs, but with enough space, I imagine they'd get along. If you're interested in breeding, I'd go with a single pair.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

paul_d said:


> Thinking about it would a pair of green severums and a pair of Blue acara's get along or would you just go for a pair of Blue acara's on there own, for breeding purpose?


I would think a pair of each would work in a 6 footer atleast 18" wide. I'm not generally a fan of Severums being kept in 4 foot tanks (personal opinion only), but if your tank is a 75g or 90g, you might want to think about dwarf acara species. Check out the C-F Laetacara species profiles here or the CRC profiles here.

If I had the room, I'd love to have a Severum & Laetacara flavilabris tank, while Laetacara sp. 'buckelkopf' is on my _must have list_.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think both would be fine in a 6' tank together but not in anything smaller. However breeding is a whole other ball of wax. If you want to breed either I would say 1 pair , and tank size no smaller than say a 90g. My sevs look small in my 125g but would be giants in my 4' 90g(assuming it wasn't already being used for other things).Amazing what 2' of space can do for perspective.



> If I had the room, I'd love to have a Severum & Laetacara flavilabris tank, while Laetacara sp. 'buckelkopf' is on my must have list.


 Those are some cool little fish, can you get those in Australia, or are they on the banned from import list?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They seemed banned on the 'transport to seattle list' *grumbles mutters, sputters, growls*


----------

